# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ո՞րն է 12-ամյա կրթական համակարգի առավելությունը

## Նիկեա

Երրորդ դասարանը վերջացրեցինք ու պարզվեց որ չորրորդ դատարան չենք գնալու, փոխադրվելու ենք միանգամից 5-րդ ու որ դրանից հետո 12 տարի ենք դպրոց գնալու։ Սկզբում ուրախ էի, մտածում էի թե ինչքան շատ բան կսովորեմ էն մի տարվա ընթացքում որ ավել դպրոց եմ գնալու։ Բայց 10-րդ դասարանում պարզ դարձավ որ էլ ոչ մի նոր բան էլ չենք անցնի, կրկնություն ա, լրիվ, ծայրից ծայր  :Angry2:  Դասերը դարձան ձանձրալի, (եթե ոչ զզվելի) միակ նորությունը օրգանական քիմիան էր ու հանրահաշիվը, բայց դե քիմիա չեմ սիրում, հանրահաշվից էլ չեմ փայլում։ Հիմա մտածում եմ, որ եթե էս մի տարին տանը նստեի ու գիրք կարդայի ավելի շատ բաներ կսովորեի, որոնք իրոք ինձ հետաքրքրում են։ 
Շատ գլուխ չեմ տանի։ Ձեր կարծիքով 12֊ամյա կրթական համակարգը ի՞նչ առավելություն ունի որից զուրկ էր 10֊ամյան։ Ես արդեն մոտ երկու տարի է մտածում եմ, բայց մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկացել։

----------

Cassiopeia (19.12.2014), Diana99 (14.01.2015), John (19.12.2014)

----------


## John

Հազիվ թե ինչ որ առավելություն ունենա… Ինձ թվում է նեղ անձնական շահն էր փոխելու իմաստը. նոր դասագրքեր՝ նոր դաշտ փող լվալու համար))

----------

Cassiopeia (19.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Առկա վիճակում առավելությունը չի զգացվում, կարելի է ասել: Ոչ թե կա ու չի զգացվում, այլ գոնե դեռ դրան չենք հասել, իմ կարծիքով:

Բայց կարևոր է հասկանալ մի բան. 12-ամյա համակարգն առավելություններ ունի: 10-ամյան էլ ունի: Յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր հիմնավորումները: Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանանք, որ չի կարելի չորով ասել «12-ամյան ավելորդություն ա»:

Մի քիչ նախապատմությանը եթե նայենք, կհասկանանք, որ սա ուղղակի քմահաճույք չէր: Նպատակը եվրոպական կրթական համակարգին ինտեգրվելն էր, որի համար Հայաստանի մտավ Բոլոնյան գործընթացի մեջ: Իհարկե ստեղ էլ տարբեր կարծիքներ կան, օրինակ կան պնդողներ, որ սովետական կրթական համակարգը հրաշալի էր ու միլիոն տարի պետք չէր եվրոպական կրթական համակարգին ինտեգրվել: Նորից կարիք չեմ համարում էդ քննարկման մեջ մտնել, ուղղակի փաստում եմ, որ կար նպատակ այդ համակարգին ինտեգրվելու, որի պահանջներից մեկը 12 ամյա կրթական համակարգին անցումն էր:

Համակարգի հիմնական առավելություններից մեկն էն է, որ 9-րդ դասարանն ավարտողը հնարավորություն է ստանում արդեն որոշակի ընտրություն կատարել, ապա 12-րդ դասարանն ավարտել արդեն նեղ մասնագիտական լուրջ գիտելիքներ ունենալով: Սա լավ է: Ուրիշ հարց, որ մեկը ես կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում դա դեռ թղթի վրա գրած բան է, դեռևս այդ մակարդակին չենք հասել:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014)

----------


## laro

Իմ համար 11-րդ և 12-րդ դասարանները եղել են ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ: Ես ափսոսում եմ էդ տարիների համար ու  նենց չի, որ դա ինձնից էր գալիս: Առանց  էն էլ իմ դպրոցն աչքիս գրողն ա եղել ու կա, ու իմ կարծիքով տասնամյան ավելի լավ էր: Որովհետև վերջին երեք տարում դու իմացացծդ էլ մոռանում ես մնացած առարկաներից ու մենակ սովորում նեղ մասնագիտականները՝ էդ էլ լավագույն դեպքում. մեր դպրոցում էդ էլ չկար: Տաս տարում դու հավասարաչափ զարգանում ես  ու խնայում երկու տարի: Էնպես չի, որ էդ երկու տարին  ներկա պահին Հայաստանում ինչ-որ արդյունք տալիս ա: Կամ եթե անգամ տա, ի՞նչ իմաստ կա. չէ՞ որ նույն ծրագիրը նաև կա տասնամյա համակարգում, աշակերրտը լավագույն դեպքում սովորում է հավասարաչափ ու խնայում երկու տարի: Ինչի եմ ասում լավագույն դեպքում, որովհետև նորից հնարավոր է, որ նա անտեսի մնացած դասերը ու կենտրոնանա իր ընտրած առարկաների վրա: Այսինքն երկու դեպքում էլ մնացած առարկաներն անտեսելը հնարավոր ա, էստեղ հարցը ժամանակի կորստի չափն ա: Իսկ եթե հարցը կրկնուսույցն ա՝ մեկ ա տասներկուամյայում էլ են դիմում ի՞նչ տարբերություն:  Եթե տասներկուամյայում անտեսվում են  ոչ մասնագիտական առարկաները (ընդհանրապես ծրագրից հանված են), գոնե տասնամյայում դրանք ծրագրում են (ուզում ես սովորի, չէ՝ քո գործն ա), եթե մեկ ա նույն ծրագիրը անցնում են նաև տասնամյայում, եթե մեկ ա կրկնուսույց ա պետք գալու ինչներիս ա պետք 12տարի սովորելը:

----------

Enna Adoly (20.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Կամ եթե անգամ տա, ի՞նչ իմաստ կա. չէ՞ որ նույն ծրագիրը նաև կա տասնամյա համակարգում, աշակերրտը լավագույն դեպքում սովորում է հավասարաչափ ու խնայում երկու տարի


Հենց հարցն էլ էն ա, որ չպետք ա լինի նույնը, ինչը տասնամյա համակարգում ա: Էդ ա ՀՀ-ում գործող համակարգի սխալը:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ ստեղ մի քիչ շեղվեմ, բայց նմանատիպ օրինակ ա:

Գոնե մեր ֆակուլտետում մագիստրատուրայում սովորում էինք նույնն, ինչը բակալավրիատում էինք սովորել, չնչին տարբերությամբ: Կարծեմ գրեթե բոլոր բուհերում, ֆակուլտետներում էլ էդպես է հիմա: Սա չի նշանակում, որ բակալավրիատ-մագիստրատուրա համակարգը սխալ կամ վատ համակարգ է, դա նշանակում է, որ մենք ենք այդ համակարգը սխալ օգտագործում: Նույնն էլ էս պահին 12-ամյա կրթությանն է վերաբերում:

----------


## laro

> Հենց հարցն էլ էն ա, որ չպետք ա լինի նույնը, ինչը տասնամյա համակարգում ա: Էդ ա ՀՀ-ում գործող համակարգի սխալը:


Այսինքն ծրագիրը փոխե՞ն. բայց էդ ի՞նչ կարևոր բան պետք ա ավելանա ավագում, որ հիմնականում չի եղել: 
Ես վերջին անգամ աշխարհագրություն անցել եմ իններորդ դասարանում, ֆիզիկան, պատմությունները ու մնացած առարկաները վերջին երկու տարում չեմ անցել. շաբաթական ութ ժամ քիմիա ունեի, բայց էդ ինձ բացարձակ ոչ մի բան չէր տալիս: Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ ա մարդուն մենակ նեղ մասնագիտական «սովորացները»: Բայց մյուս կողմից ինքը պետք ա և մասնագիտականը և ոչ մասնագիտականը իր հետ բերեր հիմնական դպրոցից: Բազմաթիվ մարդկանց փորձից եմ ասում՝ վերջին երել տարիներին իմացածն էլ մոռանում են: 
Եթե ամեն ինչ լինի իդեալական, մարդը հիմնականից բերի բոլոր առարկաներից հավասարաչափ գիտելիքներ, ավագում էլ մասնագիտանա, էդ իրա ինչի՞ն ա պետք, եթե ինքը տաս տարում համ ամեն ինչից հավասրաչափ իմանում էր համ էլ մասնագիտանում:

----------

Նիկեա (20.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսինքն ծրագիրը փոխե՞ն. բայց էդ ի՞նչ կարևոր բան պետք ա ավելանա ավագում, որ հիմնականում չի եղել: 
> Ես վերջին անգամ աշխարհագրություն անցել եմ իններորդ դասարանում, ֆիզիկան, պատմությունները ու մնացած առարկաները վերջին երկու տարում չեմ անցել. շաբաթական ութ ժամ քիմիա ունեի, բայց էդ ինձ բացարձակ ոչ մի բան չէր տալիս: Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ ա մարդուն մենակ նեղ մասնագիտական «սովորացները»: Բայց մյուս կողմից ինքը պետք ա և մասնագիտականը և ոչ մասնագիտականը իր հետ բերեր հիմնական դպրոցից: Բազմաթիվ մարդկանց փորձից եմ ասում՝ վերջին երել տարիներին իմացածն էլ մոռանում են: 
> Եթե ամեն ինչ լինի իդեալական, մարդը հիմնականից բերի բոլոր առարկաներից հավասարաչափ գիտելիքներ, ավագում էլ մասնագիտանա, էդ իրա ինչի՞ն ա պետք, եթե ինքը տաս տարում համ ամեն ինչից հավասրաչափ իմանում էր համ էլ մասնագիտանում:


Լարո ջան, դու ասում ես Հայաստանում եղած փորձից ու ես անկեղծորեն ափսոսում եմ բոլոր ժամանակ կորցրածների ժամանակը, որովհետև իսկապես էն, ինչ հիմա ա, էդ հաճախ ժամանակի կորուստ ա:

Հիմա գանք հերթով: 

Վերցնենք օրինակ ֆիզիկան: Էն կուրսը, որ էսօր անցնում են բոլորը, կարծում եմ, որ պետք ա խիստ թեթևանա: Անգամ նա, որը հումանիտար հոսքերի համար է նախատեսված: Դրանք ըստ իս բավական ծանր ու խորն են գրած ու ընդհանուր գիտելիքներից ավելին տալու համար են նախատեսված, ինչն իր հերթին բերում է նրան, որ աշակերտներից շատերը չեն սիրում առարկան ու գրեթե չեն սովորում: Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, բայց եթե կուրսը խիստ թեթևանա, միջին վիճակագրական աշակերտն ավելին կիմանա, քան հիմա է իմանում դպրոցն ավարտելուց:

Այ էս դեպքում քո հարցի պատասխանն արդեն պատրաստ է, թե ինչ պետք է սովորես: Եթե ընտրել ես ֆիզմաթ ուղղությունը, ապա ֆիզիկա պետք է սովորես, բայց արդեն ոչ թե ասած թեթև տարբերակով, այլ խորացված: Իսկ փոխարենը շատ ավելի թեթև կսովորես ասենք կենսաբանությունը: Էն մյուսը ավելի խորը տնտեսագիտություն կսովորի, մյուսը քիմիա ու էսպես շարունակ: 

Իդեան էն ա, որ 9 տարում ստանում ես հիմնական գիտելիքներ, որոնք մարդուն առօրյայում պետք է, ապա հաջորդ երեք տարում կարողանում ես ընտրել կոնկրետ ճյուղ ու խորանում ես դրանում: Սա քեզ իր հերթին հնարավորություն է տալիս դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո ոչ թե ունենալ ընդհանուր գիտելիքներ, այլ ինչ-որ մի ուղղության մեջ եթե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ լինել, ապա որոշակի մասնագիտական գիտելիքներ ունենալ: Ինչպես նաև օգնում է հետագա մասնագիտությունդ ընտրելու հարցում (եթե որոշել ես խորացնել): Ստեղ էլ մի քիչ փակագծեր բացենք: Մեզանում շատ հաճախ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվողը որոշ ժամանակ հետո փոշմանում է իր ընտրած մասնագիտության համար, բայց արդեն ուշ է լինում: 10-12-րդ դասարաններում կոնկրետ ուղղություն ընտրելը կարող է ավելի լայն հնարավորություն տալ ժամանակին փոշմանելու ու քոնը գտնելու հարցում:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014), Ուլուանա (21.12.2014)

----------


## laro

> Լարո ջան, դու ասում ես Հայաստանում եղած փորձից ու ես անկեղծորեն ափսոսում եմ բոլոր ժամանակ կորցրածների ժամանակը, որովհետև իսկապես էն, ինչ հիմա ա, էդ հաճախ ժամանակի կորուստ ա:
> 
> Հիմա գանք հերթով: 
> 
> Վերցնենք օրինակ ֆիզիկան: Էն կուրսը, որ էսօր անցնում են բոլորը, կարծում եմ, որ պետք ա խիստ թեթևանա: Անգամ նա, որը հումանիտար հոսքերի համար է նախատեսված: Դրանք ըստ իս բավական ծանր ու խորն են գրած ու ընդհանուր գիտելիքներից ավելին տալու համար են նախատեսված, ինչն իր հերթին բերում է նրան, որ աշակերտներից շատերը չեն սիրում առարկան ու գրեթե չեն սովորում: Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, բայց եթե կուրսը խիստ թեթևանա, միջին վիճակագրական աշակերտն ավելին կիմանա, քան հիմա է իմանում դպրոցն ավարտելուց:
> 
> Այ էս դեպքում քո հարցի պատասխանն արդեն պատրաստ է, թե ինչ պետք է սովորես: Եթե ընտրել ես ֆիզմաթ ուղղությունը, ապա ֆիզիկա պետք է սովորես, բայց արդեն ոչ թե ասած թեթև տարբերակով, այլ խորացված: Իսկ փոխարենը շատ ավելի թեթև կսովորես ասենք կենսաբանությունը: Էն մյուսը ավելի խորը տնտեսագիտություն կսովորի, մյուսը քիմիա ու էսպես շարունակ: 
> 
> Իդեան էն ա, որ 9 տարում ստանում ես հիմնական գիտելիքներ, որոնք մարդուն առօրյայում պետք է, ապա հաջորդ երեք տարում կարողանում ես ընտրել կոնկրետ ճյուղ ու խորանում ես դրանում: Սա քեզ իր հերթին հնարավորություն է տալիս դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո ոչ թե ունենալ ընդհանուր գիտելիքներ, այլ ինչ-որ մի ուղղության մեջ եթե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ լինել, ապա որոշակի մասնագիտական գիտելիքներ ունենալ: Ինչպես նաև օգնում է հետագա մասնագիտությունդ ընտրելու հարցում (եթե որոշել ես խորացնել): Ստեղ էլ մի քիչ փակագծեր բացենք: Մեզանում շատ հաճախ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվողը որոշ ժամանակ հետո փոշմանում է իր ընտրած մասնագիտության համար, բայց արդեն ուշ է լինում: 10-12-րդ դասարաններում կոնկրետ ուղղություն ընտրելը կարող է ավելի լայն հնարավորություն տալ ժամանակին փոշմանելու ու քոնը գտնելու հարցում:


Ներկայից դպրոցը չի տալիս խորացում. մեկ ա դա անում ա կրկնուսույցը: Եթե ծրագիրը լավն ա, դպրոցի ուսուցիչն էլ ա լավը, մեկ ա սովորողների քանակը մաքսիմում ութ պետք ա լինի, որ արդյունք տա: Հիմա դա Հայաստանում չկա:
Չուկ ջան քո ասած տարբերակի հետ ես համաձայն եմ, իհարկե եթե հաջողվի լավ կլինի, մանավանդ մասնագիտությունը ճիշտ ընտրելու հարցում: Բայց հիմիկվա Հայաստանում իրականացվող էս անտեր Բոլոնյան համակարգը զիջում ա Սովետականին: Եթե լինի ամեն ինչ իդեալական, ինչ խոսք՝ դու ճիշտ ես, համաձայն եմ քո հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ներկայից դպրոցը չի տալիս խորացում. մեկ ա դա անում ա կրկնուսույցը: Եթե ծրագիրը լավն ա, դպրոցի ուսուցիչն էլ ա լավը, մեկ ա սովորողների քանակը մաքսիմում ութ պետք ա լինի, որ արդյունք տա: Հիմա դա Հայաստանում չկա:
> Չուկ ջան քո ասած տարբերակի հետ ես համաձայն եմ, իհարկե եթե հաջողվի լավ կլինի, մանավանդ մասնագիտությունը ճիշտ ընտրելու հարցում: Բայց հիմիկվա Հայաստանում իրականացվող էս անտեր Բոլոնյան համակարգը զիջում ա Սովետականին: Եթե լինի ամեն ինչ իդեալական, ինչ խոսք՝ դու ճիշտ ես, համաձայն եմ քո հետ:


Լարո ջան, վիճելի ա, զիջում ա, թե չի զիջում: 
Կա փաստ, որ Սովետի ժամանակ ավելի կրթված էին շրջանավարտները, քան հիմա: Բայց միանշանակ դա կապել 10 կամ 12-ամյաի հետ դժվար ա: Իմ սովորած տարիներին 10-ամյա էր ու արդեն իսկ ահավոր վատ էր կրթությունը:

Ես բացարձակ որևէ դրական բան չեմ ասում հիմիկվանի մասին, բայց ասենք եթե վաղը ինձ իրավասություններ տան, ես արդեն հումք ունեմ աշխատելու համար: Մի քայլը արվել ա, իհարկե էդ քայլը շատ վատ ա արվել, բայց արվել ա:

----------


## laro

Իմ կարծիքով  էս համակարգի լավը կամ շատ ուշ ենք տեսնելու կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չենք հասցնելու տեսնենք: Շատ բան կա փոխելու շատ: Ես ափսոսում եմ,որ վերջին երկու տարում ֆիզիկա չանցանք, որովհետև ավագ դպրոցի տասներորդ դասարանում մեզ պարապած ֆիզիկայի դասատուն հրաշք էր. յոթանասունն անց կին էր, բայց հեչ չէր զգացվվում. սիրում էր ծայրաստիճան կարգապահություն, աշակերտներին անգամ վիրավորում էր դաս չսովորելու համար: Դասն սկսվում էր իննին, իսկ դասարանն արդեն հավաքված էր 08:20-ին:  Դասամիջոց հասկացություն չկար ու ինքը ծայրաստիճան ջղայինանում էր,  երբ իրենից «րոպե էինք խլում»: Ինքն էնքան խիստ էր, որ մի օր սանրը մազերի մեջ էր եկել դասի, ոչ մեկ ռիսկ չէր անում ասի  :Jpit:  Ճիշտ ա ես սովորում էի, բայց առանձնապես իր սիրելին չէի: Բայց ես էնքան գիտելիք ստացա ֆիզիկայից (և ոչ միայն) էդ մի տարում, որ համալսարանում ես կարող էի խոսել էնպիսի բաներից, ինչ ֆիզիկա պարապած մարդիկ էին խոսում: Ես ինձ էնքան լավ էի զգում, երբ ֆիզիկները խոսում էին, իսկ ես իրանց ասածից ինչ-որ բան հասկանում էի, հիշում էի ինչ-որ տերմիններ, օրենքներ, բանաձևեր....Եթե էդ դպրոցում մի նորմալ մարդ կար՝ էդ ինքն էր: Էլի եմ ասում ինքն ինձ առանձնապես չէր սիրում, բայց մի օր որոշել եմ գնամ ու շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ իր աշխատանքի  համար: Ասածս էն ա, որ կամ բախտդ կբերի դասատուդ կլինի լավը, կամ էլ չէ՝ դու մինչև կյանքիդ վերջ կատես էդ առարկան: Ու էնպես չէի, որ ԼԱՎ տասներկուամյայի կամ լավ կրթական ծրագրի դեպքում էդ վերանալու ա. չէ, բայց գոնե նվազագույնի հասցրվի: Լավ ուսուցչական կազմի ստեղծելն ու վատերին հայտնաբերելն ահագին դժվար ու ոչ ռեալ ա էս կաշառակերության մթնոլորտում. մեր դպրոցում բոլորն ունեին նույն ազգանունը ինչ տնօրենը  :Jpit:  Ես զգում եմ, որ ես ամեն ինչին նայում եմ իմ դպրոցի տեսածով, բայց ամեն դեպքում Չուկ ջան քո ասած իդեալական դպրոցին դեռ շա՜տ-շա՜տ կա:

----------

Chuk (20.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014), Ուլուանա (21.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես զգում եմ, որ ես ամեն ինչին նայում եմ իմ դպրոցի տեսածով, բայց ամեն դեպքում Չուկ ջան քո ասած իդեալական դպրոցին դեռ շա՜տ-շա՜տ կա:


անշուշտ, Լարո ջան  :Smile:

----------

laro (20.12.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իդեան էն ա, որ 9 տարում ստանում ես հիմնական գիտելիքներ, որոնք մարդուն առօրյայում պետք է, ապա հաջորդ երեք տարում կարողանում ես ընտրել կոնկրետ ճյուղ ու խորանում ես դրանում: Սա քեզ իր հերթին հնարավորություն է տալիս դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո ոչ թե ունենալ ընդհանուր գիտելիքներ, այլ ինչ-որ մի ուղղության մեջ եթե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ լինել, ապա որոշակի մասնագիտական գիտելիքներ ունենալ: Ինչպես նաև օգնում է հետագա մասնագիտությունդ ընտրելու հարցում (եթե որոշել ես խորացնել): Ստեղ էլ մի քիչ փակագծեր բացենք: Մեզանում շատ հաճախ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվողը որոշ ժամանակ հետո փոշմանում է իր ընտրած մասնագիտության համար, բայց արդեն ուշ է լինում: *10-12-րդ դասարաններում կոնկրետ ուղղություն ընտրելը կարող է ավելի լայն հնարավորություն տալ ժամանակին փոշմանելու ու քոնը գտնելու հարցում:*


Արտ, փաստորեն էս փոխել լինում ա՞։ Եթե տենց բան կա, ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ էս համակարգին։ Որտև մարդիկ դպրոցն ավարտում են, ընդունվում են ինստիտուտ, առանց պատկերացնելու թե ինչ ուղղություն են ընտրում։ Մեկը ես էդ պահին էնքան բազա չունեի, որ նորմալ որոշում կայացնեի։ Չնայած, մյուս կողմից կարծում եմ, որ որոշմանս վրա ազդեցին ոչ էդքան իմ նախասիրությունները, ինչքան 95 թվին ժողովրդի վիճակը ։)))

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, փաստորեն էս փոխել լինում ա՞։ Եթե տենց բան կա, ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ էս համակարգին։ Որտև մարդիկ դպրոցն ավարտում են, ընդունվում են ինստիտուտ, առանց պատկերացնելու թե ինչ ուղղություն են ընտրում։ Մեկը ես էդ պահին էնքան բազա չունեի, որ նորմալ որոշում կայացնեի։ Չնայած, մյուս կողմից կարծում եմ, որ որոշմանս վրա ազդեցին ոչ էդքան իմ նախասիրությունները, ինչքան 95 թվին ժողովրդի վիճակը ։)))


Արտ, ցանկացած աշակերտ ունի հնարավորություն ընտրելու, թե ուր ընդունվի: 
Հիմա պատկերացրու, որ դու 9-րդ դասարանն ավարտելուց արդեն որոշել ես ֆիզիկոս դառնաս: Ավագ դպրոցում ընտրում ես ֆիզմաթ հոսքը: Ստեղ սկսում ես խորացված սովորել ու մեկ էլ հասկանում ես, որ չէ, էդ քոնը չի: Արդեն ոչ միայն կարող ես ավագ դպրոցում հոսքդ փոխել, այլև հետագայում ընդունվելիք ֆակուլտետը ճշգրտել:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որպես թե՛ 10-ամյա, թե՛ 12 էլ չէ, 14-ամյա կրթական համակարգում սովորած մեկը կարամ մի էական տարբերության մասին նշեմ, ինչը հայկական կրթական համակարգը հավանաբար դեռ չի յուրացրել:

Բրիտանական համակարգում սովորելիս մեր դասերը շատ դանդաղ էին առաջ գնում, իմ հայկական երկրորդ դասարանի մաթեմն ավելի շատ էր, քան իրենց հինգ-վեցերորդ դասարանինը: Իհարկե, առաջին հայացքից սա թերություն ա թվում, բայց իրականում էն նյութը, որը խցկած էր մեր տասնամյայում, էնտեղ ցրված ա տասնչորսում, ոչ ոք ոչ մի տեղ չի շտապում, աշակերտները համարյա տնային չունեն, դպրոցը սթրեսի բուն չի, սովորելու ընթացքն էլ շատ հաճելի ա (սա մեթոդների հետ ա կապված, բայց դե): Կարծում եմ՝ Հայաստանում տասներկուամյայի անցնելիս առաջինը հենց սա պիտի անեին. տասը տարվա ծրագիրը տասներկուսի մեջ ցրելը, ոչ թե տասը տարում էդ բոլորն անցնելն ու վերջին երկու տարում դրանք կրկնելը:

----------

Cassiopeia (20.12.2014), Chuk (20.12.2014), Enna Adoly (20.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014), Ուլուանա (21.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ՝ Հայաստանում տասներկուամյայի անցնելիս առաջինը հենց սա պիտի անեին. տասը տարվա ծրագիրը տասներկուսի մեջ ցրելը, ոչ թե տասը տարում էդ բոլորն անցնելն ու վերջին երկու տարում դրանք կրկնելը:


Հա, մեր մոտ շատ սխալ ձևով եղավ առարկաների, կուրսի վերաբաշխումը դասարանների մեջ: Բայց դա նաև օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ ունի, մեծ ծախսերի հետ ա կապված:

----------


## AniwaR

Դպրոցը վատիկների համար ա: Ինքնակրթությամբ զբաղվեք:  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

որպես 12 ավարտած մի քիչ գրեմ: Սկսեմ գրքերից. 12-րդ դասարանում ես տնտեսագիտական հոսքում էի, որը, սկսած հավաքարարից մինչև տնօրենը. խառնում էին բնագիտական հոսքի հետ: 
Ֆիզիկան թեքումով էինք անցնում շատ հաստ գրքով, քիմիան՝ժուռնալանման գրքով: Ֆիզիկայի ժամաքանակը երկուս էր, քիմիայինն էլ էր երկուս: Կար պատմության գիրք, որը լցված էր անհետաքրքիր ու ոչ հիշվող մանրամասներով, կար մաթեմատիկայի գիրք՝ լցված ինտեգրալներով, որը դասատուն նորմալ չէր բացատրում՝պատճառաբանելով, թե մեկ ա համալսարանում անցնելու եք: Ու սաղ գրքերը սենց կամ ժուռնալներ, կամ մեզ համար հիերոգլիֆներ: Ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, 12-րդ դասարանում ես համարյա դասի չեմ գնացել, որովհետև քննության էի պատրաստվում, դպրոցում էլ կողմնակի ու տվյալ պահին ոչ պետքական բաներ էին անցնում: 11-րդ դասարանին էլ էնքան անլուրջ էի վերաբերվում. սաղ միապաղաղ կրկնություն էր: Ես իբր տնտեսագիտական հոսքում էի, բայց ոչ մի բան չկար, որ հաստատեր էդ. ուզու՞մ էին՝ կենսաբի դասատուին մի 4 ժամ էին տալիս մաթեմի դասի հաշվին: Չգիտեմ, ես կնախընտրեի 1 տարի չկորցնել:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.12.2014), Chuk (21.12.2014), Նիկեա (20.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, թեման հետաքրքիր ա, ու ահագին քննարկելու բան կա:

Հետաքրքիր ա նաև Հայաստանում 12-ամյակում սովորածների տպավորությունները: Բայց ես բոլորին ուզում եմ խնդրել հարցին անդրադառնալ երկու տեսանկյունից:

Տեսանկյուն 1. Կոնկրետ էն վիճակը, որը կա Հայաստանի ներկայիս կրթական 12ամյա համակարգում:
Տեսանկյուն 2. Ընդհանուր 12-ամյա համակարգի առավելություններն ու թերությունները՝ Հայաստանի իրականությունից կտրված:

Ասեմ ինչի համար եմ սա ասում: Գլոբալ հաշվով ես ափսոսում եմ իմ դպրոցական կրթության 6 տարիներին կորցրած ժամանակս: Ես գնահատում եմ առաջին երեք տարիները, որոնց ժամանակ դասվարս հրաշալի մանկավարժ էր ու շատ բան է տվել, ու գնահատում եմ վերջին՝ տասներորդ դասարանս, որի ժամանակ գնացել էի մասնավոր վարժարան ու իրապես գիտելիք էի ստանում: Մնացած տարիները գլոբալ հաշվով ժամանակի կորուստ էին:

Պատճառները տարբեր են, սկսած դասատուների մակարդակից, շարունակած առաջարկվող կուրսով, երկրի սոցիալ-տնտեսական վիճակով, կրթության նկատմամբ համատարած վերաբերմունքով և այլն:

Ես վստահ եմ, որ 12ամյակով անցածները ժամանակի կորուստ կհամարեին, եթե նախկինում կրթությունը եղած լիներ 8-ամյա, հիմա դառած լիներ 10 ամյա, այդ վերջին երկու տարին: 

Ու կուզեի քննարկեինք ու հասկանայինք, եթե ընդհանուր կրթական վիճակը կարողանանք բարելավվել, այդ թվում
- լավացնել դասագրքերը,
- կարողանալ նորմալ վճարել ուսուցիչներին ու ունենալ նորմալ ուսուցչական կազմ,
- երկրում համատարած դրականի փոխել վերաբերմունքը կրթության նկատմամբ,
- հասնել նրան, որ կրթություն ստացածը ունենա աշխատելու ու իր կյանքը իր սովորածով դասավորելու հեռանկար,
- ուրիշ կարևոր փոփոխություններ,

այ էդ դեպքում որ համակարգը կլիներ նախընտրելի: 10-ամյա թե 12-ամյա: Ընդ որում քննարկելուց հաշվի առնենք, որ 12-ամյա կրթություն չի նշանակում վերջին տարիներին կրկնել անցածը, ոնց-որ հիմա Հայաստանում է, այլ մինչ դա ձեռք բերել ընդհանուր գիտելիքների մեծ մասը, վերջին երեք տարիներին խորացնել կոնկրետ ընտրած գիտելիքներ ու ընդհանուր գիտելիքների մնացած մասը: Ինչպես նաև ընդհանուր գիտելիքների ձեռք բերումը ավելի հավասարաչափ ու մատչելի բաժանել 12 տարիների մեջ:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.12.2014), Աթեիստ (21.12.2014), Նիկեա (21.12.2014), Ուլուանա (21.12.2014)

----------


## John

մի թեթև շեղվեմ թեմայից. 10 տարի եմ սովորել դպրոցում, բայց եսիմ ոնց ու ինչի համար, ավարտական վկայականիս մեջ գրված է, որ 11 տարի եմ սովորել: Իմա՞ստը  :LOL:  ո՞ւմ եք խաբում ու ինչի՞ համար, արա )))

թեմայի հետ կապված. հիմա անցել ենք Բոլոնյան համակարգի, որն իրականում բացի 10 տարի 12ի վերափոխվելուց, ոչ մի այլ արդյունք չի գրանցել: Դրական համենայնդեպս: Չեմ տեսնում ամեն դեպքում: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա: Ո՞րն էր փոխելու իմաստը: Ո՞ւմ եք խաբում արա: Մի երկու կոպեկ փող են երևի խոստացել եվրոպացիք, որ էդ փողը ներդնեն համակարգը փոխելու մեջ, սրանք էլ թղթի վրա միայն փոխել են, ընթացքում փողերը կերել, ու, էսօրվա դրությամբ էն մարդը, որ կարող էր 10 տարում քաղել էն, ինչ կարող է տալ էսօրվա դպրոցը էսօրվա աշակերտին, 10ի փոխարեն 12 տարի է «ապրում իր երկրորդ տանը»… Ու ի՞նչ դրանից...

Հասկանում եմ Չուկ ջան, թե ինչ ես ասում ու որ ուղղությամբ ես ուզում քննարկումը շարունակել, բայց, կներես, չդիմացա...

----------

Cassiopeia (21.12.2014), Նիկեա (21.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Էս տեսահոլովակում Գագիկ Աղեկյանը պատկերավոր ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչու են մեր դասագրքերից շատերը վատը.




Ես ոչ միայն համաձայն եմ պարոն Աղեկյանի այս տեսակետին, այլև կարծում եմ, որ այս «ջրի ուժեղ հոսքի» խնդիրը լուծելու լավ տարբերակներից մեկը կարող էր լինել (և դեռ կարող է լինի) 12ամյա կրթության անցնելը: Ի դեպ Բյուրի՝ իր փորձից ելնելով գրառումը նույնպես, ըստ էության, նույն բանն էր ասում:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.12.2014), Lusina (11.02.2015), Աթեիստ (21.12.2014), Ուլուանա (21.12.2014)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ես ավագ դպրոցի առաջին տարվա շրջանավարտներից, ասել է թե` փորձաճագարներից եմ: Բոլորն էլ ասեցին` ավագ դպրոցի միտքը լավն է, իրագործումը`սխալ: Իմ դիտարկումներն անեմ ավագ դպրոցի մասին.

*1. Օգնում է մասնագիտություն ընտրելու հարցում, բայց նաև սահմանափակում է, որովհետև ոչ մասնագիտական առարկաների ուսուցումը սարսափելի է կազմակերպվում
*Իմ համար ահագին դժվար էր ավագ դպրոցին հարմարվելը, որովհետև չէի պատկերացնում ի՞նչ հոսք գնալ, որովհետև ուր էլ գնայի, իմ սիրած դասաժամերից մեկը կորցնելու էի: Հումանիտարում նորմալ մաթեմ ու կենսաբ չէի անցնելու, բնագիտականում կամ ֆիզմաթում էլ` անգլերեն: Վերջը գնացի հումանիտար, որովհետև ուզում էի իրավաբան դառնալ, բայց մեկուկես տարի պատմության ու գրականության հիմար դասագրքերի ձեռքը տառապելով, մաթեմի դասերին մտքի բլոտ խաղալով ու ֆիզիկային հաջող անելով, հասկացա, որ ես ուզում եմ ֆիզիկա ու մաթեմ սովորել: 
 Երևի դա իմ քաղած միակ օգուտն էր ավագ դպրոցից, որովհետև առանց էդ հոսքեր ընտրելու միգուցե իրավաբանական ընդունվեի ու հետո փոշմանելը ուշ կլիներ:


*2. Դասատուներն ու աշակերտները լուրջ չեն վերաբերում ավագ դպրոցին
*Դասատուն աշակերտներին ասում է` մեկ ա առանց պարապելու չեք ընդունվի, աշակերտները մտածում են, որ ավագ դպրոցը մի ժամանակաշրջան է, երբ պետք է դասի չգալ ու գնալ տասնյակ հազարներ կրկնուսույցին տալով, նրա մոտ պարապել: Բայց ավագ դպրոցն իրոք, հնարավորություն ա տալիս նորմալ սովորելու ու համալսարան ընդունվելու: Ուղղակի երևի ժամանակ է պետք, մինչև դասատուները հասկանան, որ երեխեքին պետք ա կրթություն տալ, այլ ոչ թե նրանց մեջ իր մոտ մասնավոր պարապողի փնտրել, իսկ աշակերտներն ու ծնողներն էլ ջոկեն, որ էդ կրկնուսույց-քննության համար պարապելը լրիվ անիմաստ բան է:Օրինակ, մեր դասարանում ես միակն էի, որ կրկնուսույցի մոտ չէի պարապում, բայց ֆիզիկայիս դասատուն առիթը բաց չէր թողնում ասելու, որ հաստատ մենակ պարապելով բարձր չեմ ստանա: Իսկ երբ քնննությունս 19.25 ստացա, ինքը սկսեց ասել, որ էդ իր շնորհիվ եմ արել:  :Jpit:  
Ինչքան էլ վատ լինի մեր կրթության վիճակը, կարծում եմ, որ ավագ դպրոցը իր նպատակին կսկսի ավելի շատ ծառայել, աշակերտներն էլ ավելի ինքնուրույն կդառնան ու չեն պարապի կրկնուսույցների մոտ:

*3. Ավագ դպրոց ընդունվում են բոլոր ցանկացողները, արդյունքում անտանելի միջավայր ա ձևավորվում
*Երբ մեր գեղի դպրոցը` Մալաթիայի դպրոցներից մեկը ավագ դարձավ, համայնքի բոլոր պարապ, անիմաստ ու քյարթու մասան եկավ: Առաջին տարում օր չկար, որ դպրոցում կռիվներ ու մորթոցիներ չլինեին, քաղմասից չգային ու չհարցաքննեին, միջանցքներում իրար չծեծեին: Տարբեր թաղերի տղերքը իրանց լավ էին զգում ու փորձում ինքնահաստատվել, արդյունքում` բարդակ էր առաջանում:
Դրա համար էլ, կարծում եմ ավագ դպրոցի համար ինչ-որ ընդունելության քննություն կամ գոնե հարցազրույց է պետք, որ ամեն մեկը չգա ավագ դպրոց, որովհետև շատերին դա ընդհանրապես պետք չի: Բայց էս տարբերակը աշխատող չի Հայաստանի համար, որովհետև դպրոցին աշակերտներ են պետք, կապ չունի` գալիս են սովորելու, աղջիկ կպցնելու, թե ինքնահաստատվելու:

*4. Շիլա-փլավի առաջացում ատեստատում և փաստաթղթերում
*Մենք սովորել ենք 11 տարի, բայց ատեստատում գրված է 12, որովհետև 7-րդ դասարանից միանգամից 9-ը դարձանք: Գրքերը փոխվեցին, ուսումնական նյութը խառնվեց իրար, գնահատականները 5 բալից դարձան 10 բալ: Իսկ ավարտական ատեստատում բոլոր քննությունների գնահատականները 20 բալանոցով են, իսկ ֆիզկուլտինն ու ոչ քննական առարկաները` 9: Դե արի, ու արտասահմանցի որևէ մեկին բացատրի էս շիլա փլավը:

*5. Առարկաների կրկնություն
*Մենք 4-9րդ դասարան հայոց պատմություն անցանք, կուրսը վերջացրինք ու նորից նույն բաները սկսեցինք անցնել: Նույնն էլ գրականությունը. չնչին բացառություններով նույն գրողները, նույն հիմար տեքստերն ու վերլուծությունները: Սարսափելիորեն ձանձրալի էր, երբ նույնիսկ ֆիզմաթ հոսքում պիտի սևակից անգիրներ արտասանեիր, ինչը արդեն 5-6 տարի է անում էիր: Գոնե հումանիտար դասարաններում համաշխարհային գրականության դաս լիներ, մշակույթի կամ կրոնների պատմություն` հայ եկեղեցու պատմության փոխարեն, էլ չեմ ասում` ֆիզմաթ հոսքում գոնե կարող էին թողել, որ ինքներս փորձ անենք:

----------

Chuk (23.12.2014), Նիկեա (23.12.2014), Ուլուանա (24.12.2014)

----------


## Վարակ

> Երրորդ դասարանը վերջացրեցինք ու պարզվեց որ չորրորդ դատարան չենք գնալու, փոխադրվելու ենք միանգամից 5-րդ ու որ դրանից հետո 12 տարի ենք դպրոց գնալու։ Սկզբում ուրախ էի, մտածում էի թե ինչքան շատ բան կսովորեմ էն մի տարվա ընթացքում որ ավել դպրոց եմ գնալու։ Բայց 10-րդ դասարանում պարզ դարձավ որ էլ ոչ մի նոր բան էլ չենք անցնի, կրկնություն ա, լրիվ, ծայրից ծայր  Դասերը դարձան ձանձրալի, (եթե ոչ զզվելի) միակ նորությունը օրգանական քիմիան էր ու հանրահաշիվը, բայց դե քիմիա չեմ սիրում, հանրահաշվից էլ չեմ փայլում։ Հիմա մտածում եմ, որ եթե էս մի տարին տանը նստեի ու գիրք կարդայի ավելի շատ բաներ կսովորեի, որոնք իրոք ինձ հետաքրքրում են։ 
> Շատ գլուխ չեմ տանի։ Ձեր կարծիքով 12֊ամյա կրթական համակարգը ի՞նչ առավելություն ունի որից զուրկ էր 10֊ամյան։ Ես արդեն մոտ երկու տարի է մտածում եմ, բայց մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկացել։


Ստրկացման ավելի բարձր մակարդակը

----------

